# What is WPI and Why is it So Awesome?



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

What is WPI and Why is it So Awesome? 
http://illuminatecrochet.blogspot.com/2014/11/what-is-wpi-and-why-is-it-so-awesome.html?m=1


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. WPI is different than WIP. It's all in the placement of the I. WPI (wraps per inch) works together with working a swatch to figure the correct gauge. Like the article said not all worsted weight yarns are the same. Actually it isn't just worsted weight. All yarns of the same weight description are not the same. WPI and gauge work together when you are trying to purchase a yarn to substitute for the yarn that was used on any specific pattern. Few people actually pay attention to WPI though. Most just look at the yarn weight and then work a swatch to determine the correct needle size to obtain gauge. Substituting yarn is why most people will say to purchase 1 skein more than you figure for any particular pattern. That extra skein can mean the difference between finishing a project or not when substituting yarn and only taking gauge into consideration.


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I didn't know that before.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Learned something new!
WIP - Works in Progress
WPI - Wraps per Inch

So much for being dyslexic. I kept flipping the abbreviations and getting the same thing, until it finally settled on the correct order.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link & clear explanation :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting that was very interesting.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

WPI is very easy to determine--and very easy to goof up. It's like your gauge: one stitch more per inch on your gauge and your garment will not fit . . . one more wrap on your WPI and you will be way off in your assessment of the yarn weight.

How to get it right? Wrap two inches and divide by 2 to get an average. Then take a new section of yarn and do the same thing all over again. Your results should agree.

Be careful to LAY the yarn strands next to each other closely but not crowded or stretched. Try it a few times until you are getting consistent results.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Helpful info :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this. Another thing to look for when buying yarn.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I hqve a special key chain fob especially for WPIs. So whn I'm unsure ofnthe weight of yarn (I live in Mexico) I use the WPI fob to determine yarn weight.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for this information. Always good to learn something new.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

thank you for sharing the tip, it will be useful for my next project.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

so helpful, thanks


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

I had seen that abbreviation before....didn't pay much attention to it, but now I just finished reading about it. What a good way to know how much yarn you really need for a project.

Thank you for posting this important information.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, it tells you how to do it but what do you so with it then???


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I hqve a special key chain fob especially for WPIs. So whn I'm unsure ofnthe weight of yarn (I live in Mexico) I use the WPI fob to determine yarn weight.


Where did you get your key fob for the WPIs? I'd love to find one. Thank you.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you! Now I get why wpi is mentioned so often!


----------

